# hyper English Bull Terrier



## Sam&Si (Apr 11, 2007)

I always said i would get another, my previous one had epilepsy and was nasty. Well i got a male yesterday...10 months old.
Boy is he hyper!!!!!!
He is not trained to do anything....does not even know his name! He is like a bull in a china shop...badly! A big softie though...not nasty!

Any advice on trying to calm him?? When with my other dogs he goes mad!! my staffie plays with him...but my GS is not impressed. Does not like all his running around, so keeping new dog seperate for now....and introducing at regular intervals. If he would calm down a bit it would be ok!

Guess i have a busy time on my hands with this chappy......

Im gonna PM bullorties to......as his dogs are STUNNING!

sam


----------



## bullorrties (May 10, 2007)

im a her lol : victory:

to be honest all bullies are hypo till about 18 months old, 
but if he is a pet & you dont want to stud him then you could have him nutured that would calm him down, 

& if your other dogs are males, then its a big no no you will have to keep them apart as the bullie matures their will be trouble,


----------



## Sam&Si (Apr 11, 2007)

bullorrties said:


> im a her lol : victory:
> 
> to be honest all bullies are hypo till about 18 months old,
> but if he is a pet & you dont want to stud him then you could have him nutured that would calm him down,
> ...


 
Sorry!! Im a her to. 

yh going to look into having him neutered. my GS is a male. So gutted now.......want to keep them all! Will he really have to go??

sam


----------



## Sam&Si (Apr 11, 2007)

Really gutted that he will have to go.....cant stop thinking what to do.
He is house trained...has not made a mess. 
But cant risk him attacking my GS when older......

sam


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

we would like another one, thought ours was pregnant but she wasnt in the end.
ours is 3 in a couple of months and shes still mental


----------



## Sam&Si (Apr 11, 2007)

Our staffie is 12 coming up 13...and still mad as a hatter....when playing! lol GS is about 10/11. old dogs!
If i have to sell him i will be gutted....he is SO friendly and great. but my GS was here first. Maybe i should look into a female??
I just dont know....will be kept seperate while i decide what to do. Gutted though. Thought it would just be a couple of weeks of getting them use to each other. But i know bullorties knows her stuff,as she breeds some great looking englishes. Been thinking about a cage?? and keeping him seperate?? but been thinking all sorts.......why cant they all just be friends!!!!!!!!!

Sam


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

do you have a pic?


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

I think Bulltorties meant it would be a no-no if the new one wasn't neutered?

Don't hold me to that but that's what it sounded like...


----------



## Sam&Si (Apr 11, 2007)

Ally........I really hope so. Not getting rid of him...will just have to keep them seperate.

Basky......just took some. will load them on later...got nursery run...then taking him out for a bit

Sam


----------



## Sam&Si (Apr 11, 2007)

here he is......

























Sam


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

aww hes unreal, I want a bull terrier


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

aww im jelous lol, my fav breed


----------



## poshweiller (Nov 17, 2006)

stunning wee man you have there,i love bullys and it was a choice between a bull and a rottie but i ended up rescuing my rottie.best thing i ever did.when he goes to join the dog angels in the sky i`m deffo getting a bully.good luck with them all settling together.


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

:mf_dribble:Aww what a stunner :mf_dribble:


----------



## Sam&Si (Apr 11, 2007)

thanks for the nice comments, he is a great looking dog, just needs to settle down a bit and hopefully they will all get on...may just take time.

Look at bullorties web site....she has seriously stunning bullys. Ive loved them for years. Head strong though....got to sort this chappy out...as he sometimes tries to nip at us...puppy he may be. needs to learn its wrong. a firm NO! seems to be doing ok though. Needs to learn all basic commands and everything, but he will be worth it....we are hoping to get into the local dog training classes to!

Sam


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

awh he;s beautiful, good luck with the training and i hope it all works out for you. i have one in at the kennels and she's adorable, would love to bring her home. this one is really mellow tho, hopefully yours turns out the same. :no1:


----------



## Ian.g (Nov 23, 2006)

awwwww he is gorgeus! a friend of mine has a male EBT with a male GSD and they get along fine...the GSD is quite a lot older than the EBT, and just ignores the EBT most of the time :lol2: i have an EBT and SBT but they are male and female and do get on great MOST of the time


----------



## baby_glass (Jul 3, 2007)

Lovely dog but just to add that neutering won't necessarily calm him down,we had our staffie done in hopes of it calming him and it had no effect what so ever,he's still as excitable and mad as ever.As for having two male dogs in the house,most people find it hard as once they hit maturity they can start fighting,neutering however can help with that.
Good luck,not keen on english bullies myself but he's a good example of the breed going by your photos


----------



## Sam&Si (Apr 11, 2007)

Hey Ian your message has given me hope!! Thank you!!!
Our GS is a lot older.....he just cant be doing with the hyperness of him. Its when he jumps at him n tries to ride him he snaps....or when the SBT and EBT are play fighting i think he gets jealous....she is his girl n all that!!

will still keep doing small introductions. really fond of him already.....so unless he gets aggressive he is staying put. Lets hope the dog training and neutering helps! although i know in some cases neutering doesnt....its a bull terrier thing! To be mad as hatters!! lol....guess thats what makes em such fun. Just he is a bit to full on......

sam


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

He is gorgeous!

Congratulations!

You will always get different views from different people about keeping bull breeds together, what works for one may not work for another and vice versa.
One of my foster homes has five staffies, two boys and three girls, all live very happily together, but allot of people would seriously advise against it. I think its more about knowing your dogs.

The neutering thing is more of a boy on boy problem, so one doesnt think its above the other, wont ness calm him down, but thats Bullies for you and most staffies..lol
So yep get him booked in asap.

Training classes should help loads.

Good luck! And let us know how he gets on.

Aly


----------



## bullorrties (May 10, 2007)

well i have bred shown & owned bullies for 8 yrs now 
& i know alot of other breeders also of bull terriers. 
& belive me a male is not to be taken lighly with another male, 
i had two myself & my older male is 6 yrs my young was 10 mnths & every time my young male got near my older one it was world war 1 

& now again i have a 6 month male, & my older boy but they dont get togther at all, 
i split my garden into 2 & they stay on oposit sides of the fence 
& also in deferant rooms in the house

so no he might be ok now, but a time will come when YES hes will have ago at your older male & like mine the older male wont stand a chance , so be very very carful, & NEVER leave them alone togther if you are not their !!!!

& if you nuture yes is might calm him down it did with my older male,. 
but also as said it doesnt work with all, 
& wont stop any fighting with two males, 
mine still had ago & older boy was nutuered at 3yrs now 6 yrs, 

you cant cage the bullies up all the time to keep them apart as it wouldnt be fair, 
maybe a kennel/run if you want to keep him, 
but as i said just be carfully migh take 6 months or 2yrs 
but their will be a time when he will have ago with another male, 
& more so if you also have a female, when she comes in season, 
god help you, !!!

dont mean to put a downer on things, 
but i have been their done that, & so have any other breeders of bullys, 
you need to be able to keep them split up 
: victory:
ARE NOT MY WHOLE LIFE


----------



## Sam&Si (Apr 11, 2007)

thanks...i trust what u say...as i know you know your bullies! 

I didnt mean i will cage him all the time. and the porch he is in is working fine at the moment. Wish i had waited and got a female now! My female staffie is spayed. GSD is neutered to.

God this is hard for me. It seems i will have to part with him, and look for a female. We feel he is part of the family already now though.

Desicions decisions...........

Sam


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

I think Sam should be given the info as to what "Could" happen, not what "Will" happen as none of us would know that for sure.

Sam why not go on here

Bullies In Need

There is also a forum where you can also ask for advice.


----------



## Sam&Si (Apr 11, 2007)

cheers marthamoo

we cant bring ourselves to part with him. He has done no wrong! I have wanted another for the ten years since i parted with my last one. Im just hoping with regular short intervals....and lots of training, things will be ok.

Kids love him! as much as we do! would have a house full of them!!

Sam


----------



## Sam&Si (Apr 11, 2007)

that link was great....been looking at the dogs on there. could take em all! i would love to work at a kennels again. Its where i got my GSD from. Paid top wack though...he was a litter of pups not a rescue. 

Sam


----------

